# Manche Sorten Fische sterben :(



## firehunter (18. Aug. 2008)

*Manche Sorten Fische sterben  & Fisch-Identifizierung*

Hallo!

Vorweg: Ich kenne mich mit den Sorten kaum aus und ich weiß nicht welche da alle drin waren.

Ich mußte einen Teichgrundreinigung machen da einfach viel zu viel Schlamm im Teich war. Ist eine längere Geschichte. Auf jeden Fall war es tatsächlich so das von ca. 1,30 m Wassertiefe ungefähr 60cm dicker Schlamm war. Wir haben in 2 Tagen Arbeit dort über 1,5 m³ reinen Schlamm rausgeholt. So ging es um es einmal gründlich zu machen, auch nicht mit teilweisem Wasserwechsel.
Vorher war das Wasser komplett grün vor Schwebealgen.

Planschbecken waren zur Zwischenlagerung der Fische bei uns nicht (mehr) zu bekommen (Zitat vom Verkäufer: Nein, die haben wir nur am Anfang vom Somemer) und so einen "echten" Pool für mehrere Hundert Euro wollte und konnte ich dann doch nicht kaufen. Daher haben wir die Fische in großen neuen Maurerkübeln (rund) zwischengelagert. Als Wasser habe ich eine Mischung aus dem alten Teichwasser, Regenwasser (aus einer Sammelanlage und Stadtwasser genommen. 

Den Goldfischen geht es zu 99,99% gut.
Aber schon in der Zwischenlagerung sind von einer Sorte, sie haben eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit Stören sind aber viel kleiner, so ca. 5 cm, fast alle gestorben. Sie sind erst ruhig geworden und dann auf dem Rücken an der Oberfläche noch eine ganze Zeit schwach atmend umhergetrieben. Am nächsten Morgen waren alle, ca. 10 Stück, tot  

Den restlichen Fischen, sowohl Goldfische als auch ein paar andere, geht es nach wie vor gut. Nur fressen tun sie nicht wirklich  

Jetzt aber zu dem eigentlichen Drama. Wir haben einen Fisch der deutlich größer ist als alle anderen. Die anderen, genauer zwei davon, die die zweitgrößten sind, sind etwa 10 bis 15 cm groß. Dieser ist aber, gestern gemessen, über 60 cm lang  
Die Sorte ist keinem bekannt. In einem anderen Thread wurde gemutmaßt das es ein __ Graskarpfen ist. Die Bilder die ich finden konnte haben eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit. Leider kann ich mit der Cam die ich mir im Moment geliehen habe davon keine Bilder machen. Egal von welcher Position sehe ich nur eine total spiegelnde Oberfläche.

Der Teich hat zwei leicht getrennte Tiefstzonen. Zu erst habe ich eine komplett gereinigt und diese dann mit einer Mischung aus Regenwasser und Stadtwasser gefüllt.
Am nächsten Tag habe ich den großen Fisch aus dem anderen Teil gefischt und in den schon gereinigten Teil gesetzt. Der war ganz munter. Dazu habe ich ca. 5 andere Fische gesetzt damit er nicht so alleine ist . Sie wurden dann etwas ruhiger. Abends konnte ich wohl bemerken das die Fische sich dort aufgehalten haben wo die Sonne in die schon bewässerte Zone schien und sind mit dem Sonnenstand gewandert.

Heute morgen dann der Schock : Dem großen Fisch scheint es sehr schlecht zu gehen.  Er liegt auf der Seite, atmet aber noch.
Leider regnet es heute, was sich laut Wetterbericht auch nicht ändert . Somit ist die von den Fischen geliebte Sonne nicht so schnell zu erwarten.

Meine Frage ist nun: Kann ich ihm noch helfen? Wenn ja, wie?
Ich müsste den Teich ja noch komplett auffüllen (das alte Wasser ist weg). Sollte ich das lieber schnell machen oder ist das für ihn noch schlimmer? Ich habe zum Auffüllen leider nur, sehr kalkhaltiges, Stadtwasser zur Verfügung. Oder sollte ich mal etwas warmes Stadtwasser einfüllen?

Bitte, bitte helft mir! :beeten

_edit: Ich konnte ein Bild noch etwas bearbeiten. Daher kann man ein wenig erkennen. So könnt ihr ihn evtl. identifizieren._
Foto


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Hallo Carsten,
also erst einmal der Fisch auf dem Foto ist ein Koi.

Da hast du aber möchtig daneben gehauen, da kommen ja so viele Faktoren zusammen. Sauerstoff, neue Maurerkübel usw.

Ich denke du hast keine andere Wahl als frisches Leitungswasser zu verwenden, aber achte auf die Temperatur. Wenn nötig halt mit warmen Wasser mischen. Achte auf die Werte, insbesondere PH und Sauerstoff.
Vielleicht solltest du dir Wasseraufbereiter besorgen, ich weiß das es nicht gern gehört wird hier, aber eine andere Wahl hast du nicht.

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein


----------



## firehunter (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Was ist denn das für ein Wasseraufbereiter? Worauf müsste ich achten wenn ich mir einen besorgen will? Da gibts doch sicher auch wieder Unterschiede die der Laie nicht kennt.

Ein Koi? Bist du sicher?  Ich dachte die wären grundsätzlich empfindlich. Da wundert es mich das er bei der Brühe vorher nicht schon Probleme hatte.

Die Wasserwerte habe ich schon lange nicht mehr überwacht. Denn den Fischen ging es gut. Wir haben schon seit Jahren keinen Todesfall mehr gehabt.
Gibt es auch hier Tipps wie man die Werte am besten misst? Also gibt es gute und schlechte Tests (Teststreifen?)?

Gleich mal vorweg: Ich achte dann auf PH- und Sauerstoff-Werte. Wie müssten die Werte sein, welchen akzeptablen Bereich gibt es und wie kann ich gegebenenfalls gegensteuern?

Fragen über Fragen, aber ich mache mir halt Sorgen.

In den Mauerkübeln habe ich Sprudelsteine eingesetzt da dort ja recht viele Fische drin sind (sollen auch nicht alle wieder rein). Kann Wasser für Fische zu viel Sauerstoff haben?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

- Wassertest: Zur Not Teststreifen, besser sind natürlich Tröpfchentests
- Wasserwerte: PH zwischen 7 und 9, besser zwischen 7,5 und 8,5
- Koi: Die sind eigentlich ganz robust, die grösseren sowieso
- Wasseraufbereiter: Frag im Fachgeschäft danach, die wissen was gemeint ist
- Maurerkübel: Da ist soviel Weichmacher drin, riech mal dran wenn die Neu sind
- Sauerstoff: Fische können auch zuviel Sauerstoff abbekommen, ist aber eher selten, in deinem Fall eher nicht.

Mal sehen was die Experten noch zu deinem Fall sagen werden, so lange mache ich das ja auch noch nicht


----------



## firehunter (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Mit neuen Mauerkübeln wollte ich sagen quasi unbenutzt. Die sind ca. 2 Jahre alt und nur für Gartenabfall-Zwischenlagerung etc. benutzt worden. Ich weiß wie neue stinken und diese waren geruchlos.

Wasseraufbereiter: Meinst du diese "Mittelchen" die man ins Wasser gibt? Dann kenne  ich die. Hatte jetzt erst an irgendein Gerät gedacht. Ich bin nach der ganzen Arbeit schon ganz :crazy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Ja,
die Mittelchen meine ich. Schlimmer kanns ja nicht werden


----------



## toschbaer (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Hallo Carsten,
Mann, Mann
 
wie warm ist das Wasser ??
16° ist ok!!!
Ich würde es so anstellen!
 1 : belüften
 2 : 5 l ungedüngte Erde + 2 l alten Teichschlamm
 3 : 1 kg Salz (nicht mehr) 
 4 : 1 l Brottrunk mit 5 l Wasser in die Gießkanne und auf dem Teich verteilen ( Brottrunk gibt es im Bioladen)
 5 : am 2.Tag 1 l Brottrunk, wie zuvor beschrieben, auf den Teich 
 6 : und immer schön belüften mind. 8 mg/l O²
 7 : am 4.Tag 1 l alten Teichschlamm und 1 l Brottrunk, wie gehabt ! + 500g Salz :smoki 
 8 : dann weiter jeden 4.Tag 1 l Brottrunk 2 Wochen lang  

und immer schön die Daumen drücken, dass Dein Teich kein Nitritpeak bekommt !!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## firehunter (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Also Salz und Brottrunk kann ich besorgen.
Der alte Teichschlamm ist weg 

Mich würde interessieren was das Salz machen soll? Das sind doch keine Salzwasserfische?!?
Ebenso würde ich gerne wissen wofür der Brottrunk gut ist.

Belüften mache ich über (in) dem Filter.

Gibt es Notmaßnahmen bei einem Notratpeak? Ich frag nur schon mal vorsichtshalber. Aber ich habe heute mal wieder festgestellt das die Läden hier in der Gegend extrem schlecht sortiert sind. So könnte ich schon mal was auf Vorrat organisieren.

Habe ja heute erstmal so einen Wasseraufbereiter eingebracht (genau nach Anleitung). Hilft das evtl. auch schon etwas?


----------



## toschbaer (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Hallo Carsten,

das sind die Maßnahmen gegen den Nitritpeak und für gutes Wasser!!

Kein Teichschlamm:? Dann 1kg Erde und 50g Rohrzucker!! 

Filterstarter Bakterien ok, aber Brottrunk ist  und billiger!

Salzwasser, hmmm, bei 1kg auf 15.000 l Wasser?! lol.
Das Salz soll helfen zu desinfizieren und Du brauchst nicht so viel Wasserwechsel zu machen. Andere nehmen 1-3kg auf 1.000l Wasser!
Das Belüften ist sehr wichtig, denn dadurch vermehren sich besser die Bakterien!!!!!!!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## firehunter (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Eine andere Frage noch. Was ist denn ein ordentlicher Wassertest (Marke, Modell; am besten gleich für mehrere Werte)? Hier hab ich in den Läden heute nur eine Sorte gesehen. Das waren 15 Teststreifen für 20 EUR. Ich bestell die über das Internet, den Sprit den ich für das Suchen bezahlen müsste ist auch nicht teurer als der Versand.


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Hallo Carsten ...
aber die Lieferzeit ist bei akuten Problemen über Internet zu lang. 
Deinen Fischen zuliebe solltest Du die paar Euro sprit schon investieren. 

Wolf


----------



## firehunter (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Naja, wenn ich denn wüsste wo es das noch geben könnte. In den mir bekannten Läden im Umkreis habe ich nur die eine Sorte Tests gefunden. Da ich auch arbeiten muß / darf kann ich nicht so viele Läden am Tag abfahren. Der Umkreis den ich in der Mittagspause erreichen kann ist abgegrast und nach Feierabend, ca. 17 Uhr, haben die meisten Geschäfte nur bis 18:30 Uhr auf. Da schaffe ich nur noch maximal 2 Stück am Tag.

Mal als Annahme das ich ein von euch empfohlenes Test-Set z.B. bei eb*y für einen passablen Preis bei einem Anbieter mit PayP*l und DHL finden würde, wäre es, wenn ich es jetzt bestelle, wohl am Mittwoch bei mir. Bis dahin kann ich auch maximal 4 Geschäfte schaffen.


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Ich geb mal nen kleinen Tipp: 
einfach vorher mal in den gelben Seiten gucken und anrufen. 
Das ist dann nur ne halbe stunde telefonieren und ein Geschäft anfahren. 
Nimm Tröpfchentests und keine Streifen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## simon (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

hallo 
am besten die tröpfechentest von jbl
haben sich gur bewährt
gruss simon


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

... und die haben sogar ne Händlersuche auf der Seite 
http://www.jbl.de/factmanager/index.php
Erst da gucken, und dann anrufen ob da. 
Siehste schon wieder ne Mittagspause gespart für Dich  

Wolf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

ich hab den streifentest von jbl vom hornb*ch und bin super zufrieden mit dem


----------



## firehunter (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.

Der große hat es übrigens leider nicht geschafft  Gott hab ihn seelig :beeten1

edit: Hab grad mal auf der HP geschaut. Als erstes wird ein Shop bei Hannover angegeben. Angebliche Entfernung 25km, das sind aber ca. 200km 
Dann gibts noch drei Shops (30, 67 und 69km). Da werde ich mal anrufen. Noch weiter würde ich frühestens Samstag schaffen.

edit2:
Die haben zwei verschiedene Sets. JBL Test Combi Set und JBL Testlab.

Der JBL Test Combi Set enthält:
- pH Test-Set 3,0-10,0
- Fe-Test
- KH-Test
- Nitrit Test-Set NO2
- Nitrat Test-Set NO3

Der Testlab enthält:
- pH Test-Set 3,0-10,0
- pH Test-Set 6,0-7,6
- GH-Test
- KH-Test
- Phosphat Test-Set PO4
- Ammonium Test-Set NH4
- Nitrit Test-Set NO2
- Nitrat Test-Set NO3
- Eisen Test-Set Fe

Sind für einen Gartenteich die zusätzlichen Tests in dem großen Koffer wirklich sinnvoll / nötig? Ich würde halt jetzt ungern noch den falschen kaufen um dann kurz drauf doch den teureren kaufen zu müssen. Andererseits sind eher überflüssige Tests natürlich auch rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Das ganze hat halt in letzter Zeit deutlich mehr Geld verschlungen als (gut) geplant. Daher möchte ich unnötige Ausgaben sparen. Aber natürlich auch nicht am falschen Ende sparen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Kein Sauerstofftest bei den Sets ? 

Wenn du eben mal testen möchtest kannst auch mein Set haben, aber du hast ja PLZ 48... ist wohl zu weit


----------



## firehunter (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Stimmt, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Aber kein Set was ich bisher gefunden habe hatte Sauerstoff mit drin.

Aber da werde ich wohl aufgrund meiner Filterkonstruktion und dem Bachlauf keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Reginsche (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Och menno Carsten, dass mit deinem Koi tut mir total leid.

Habt ihr denn bei euch keinen Gartencenter oder Hornbach?
Die haben solche Tests eigentlich immer da.

Bei deiner Geschichte bekomm ich nun richtig Angst meine Fische in den neuen Teich zu setzen.

Bei uns soll am WE das neue Wasser rein und die Fische würde ich schon gerne eine Woche später einsetzen aber nun kommen mir echt Zweifel.
Allerdings müssen die ja unbedingt auch aus ihrem Behelfszuhause.


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Hallo Reginsche,

lies hier mal bitte alles über den Nitritpeak
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17597/?q=Nitritpeak
damit Du Deine Fische nicht dem Tode weihst.
1 Woche nach einlassen des Wassers ist viel zu früh !!  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *



			
				Reginsche schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns soll am WE das neue Wasser rein und die Fische würde ich schon gerne eine Woche später einsetzen aber nun kommen mir echt Zweifel.
> Allerdings müssen die ja unbedingt auch aus ihrem Behelfszuhause.



Wieviel Liter hat denn das Behelfszuhause ?


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Wenn man weiss was man tut , dann geht das ggf. auch nach einer Woche. 
Wichtig ist es eben möglichst viel Wasser aus dem alten "Behelfs" Becken mit zu nehmen, Möglichst den alten Filter vom Behelfsbecken nicht groß saubermachen und nicht lange ausfallen lassen und im neuen Teich weiter benutzen. 
Und eben Nitrit regelmäßig messen und rechtzeitig bereit sein mit großzügigen Teilwasserwechseln gegenzusteuern. 

Carsten ist total überrascht, ahnungslos  und unvorbereitet in die Misere gestolpert, Reginsche hat den vorteil, durch rechtzeitiges Erkennen des Problems entsprechend gegenzusteuern. Das ist ein Himmelweiter Unterschied. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## firehunter (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Also ich habe gestern den Teich befüllt. Da auch in der "Pfütze" in einem Teichteil nicht so recht Leben in den Teich kommen wollte und zwei kleinere Goldfische gestorben sind, habe ich mir gedacht schlimmer kann es nicht mehr kommen. Daher habe ich mir bei den Stadtwerken ein Standrohr für den Hydranten und von der Feuerwehr 120m C-Rohr (weil der Hydrant bei uns so weit weg ist) geliehen und den Teich in einem Rutsch befüllt. Die Temperatur war mit 15°C wohl noch erträglich, im Moment ist es hier eh kalt und am regnen.

Dazu habe ich mir Wasseraufbereiter speziell für Erstbefüllung oder kompletten Wasserwechsel geholt und genau nach Anleitung und abgelesenem Zählerstand hinzugefügt. Dabei habe ich erst mal beim Einfüllen für 50% des Wassers, die Menge hatten wir bisher immer nur geschätzt, den Zusatz eingebracht. Als er voll war habe ich den Zählerstand abgelesen und die restliche Menge Wasseraufbereiter eingebracht.

Wir hatten noch zwei "kleinere" Fische die wohl die ähnliche Sorte wie der große waren. Einer davon hatte es auch schon am Sonntag hinter sich. Der zweite "taumelte" schon seit Montag Abend so regungslos durchs Wasser, atmete aber noch. Nach dem Befüllen des Teiches atmete er scheinbar erst etwas mehr, was aber wieder nachließ. Aber solange er noch lebt habe ich mir natürlich gesagt laß ihn drin.
Und heute Morgen ... quick lebendig der Fisch  Was ein Glück.

Also zumindest für die erste Phase scheinen die Wasseraufbereiter ihren Dienst zu machen.

Das mit den Gartenmärkten ist hier sehr schwierig. Es gibt in der Richtung hier in der Gegend nur zwei Ketten und das sind eher Baumärkte. Da merkt man wieder das man doch in einer ländlicheren Umgebung wohnt. 
Einen Hornbach gibt es nicht in akzeptabler Nähe.
Die drei ILB Händler im Umkreis von 70km haben die Tests natürlich auch nicht vorrätig gehabt. Der nächste ist noch deutlich weiter weg.

Daher habe ich mich doch dazu entschlossen einen über das Internet zu bestellen. Habe dazu einen Händler gesucht der den Test vorrätig hat und ich per PayPal bezahlen kann. Dann habe ich ihn angerufen, ihm die Lage erklärt und gefragt ob er den Test sofort nach Zahlungseingang verschicken würde. Das hat er mir versichert. Da es mit DHL kommt, meiner Erfahrung nach zumindest bei uns die schnellsten, sollte es hoffentlich morgen, spätestens Freitag hier sein. Da ich heute nicht zu einem der Händler gekommen wäre, würde es halt maximal einen Tag später hier sein.


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *



> Zitat von *Wuzzel*
> Wenn man weiss was man tut , dann geht das ggf. auch nach einer Woche.



Sorry lieber Wuzzel, 

aber so eine Ausage ist fahrlässig 
und absoluter Quatsch. Lass uns 
Reginsche und Carsten doch einfach 
nur zur Seite stehn und provozier bitte
nicht wieder eine Off-Topic Diskussion, 
danke  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Andy, 
da ich meine Aussage begründet habe, wie es gehen könnte bei Reginschen wäre es auch sehr sinnvoll, wenn Du begründen könntest warum das was ich geschrieben habe Quatsch war. 
Denn allein meine Aussage anzuzweifeln hilft ja wohl bestimmt nicht weiter. 

Es ist auch gar keine Off Topic Diskussion, sondern es geht in diesem Thread um Fische, die offensichtlich viel zu früh im Teich gelandet sind und daran sterben. In meinem Post geht es nicht um den optimalen Weg, sondern um Möglichkeiten, wie man Gegensteuern kann, wenn man um einen zu frühen Besatz absolut nicht umhin kann, wie das bei Reginschen der Fall zu sein scheint. 

Der Idealfall ist mit dem Besatz warten. Aber Andy, was soll man tun wenn das nicht geht ? 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Hallo Wolf,

erstmal sollte Reginschen die Frage von Uwe nach dem Behelfszuhause
beantworten und wie lange die Fische darin schon leben.
In neues Wasser setzen ist auf jeden Fall die schlechteste Lösung.
Dann lieber die Fische jemand anderem geben oder zumindest noch
solange warten bis kein Nitrit mehr im Teich ist.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Vollkommen richtig Andy... neues Wasser ist nicht gut. 
Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch das von dem Wasser aus dem Behelfsbecken möglichst viel mitgenommen werden soll usw.... 

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, das ist der Idealfall... sondern es ist ggf. eine Lösung, wenn man weiß was man tut. 

Spaß beiseite, wer hat denn die Möglichkeit mal eben große Fische wie Koi und Karpfen und einen Schwarm Shubunkins etc. über Winter in einen Pflegeteich zu geben. Ich hätte diese Lösung nicht parat und im Zeitalter von KHV dürften sich nur wenig Koi Halter finden die fremde Koi mit in den Teich nehmen als Pensionsgäste. 

Natuerlich hast Du auch recht, das es besser ist zu warten bis der Nitritpeak vorrüber ist, aber.... wir haben Ende Agust ... der Herbst mit deutlich kälteren Wassertemperaturen und langsamer laufenden Prozessen im Teich steht vor der Tür. Das mit dem Warten könnte ggf. knapp werden. 

Wer das planen kann sollte solche Aktionen Anfang des Jahres machen, wenns mal nicht anders geht muss man eben überlegt und besonnen handeln. 

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## Emelie (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Hallöchen,

nur mal 'ne kurze Nachfrage, hab das mit dem Brottrunk nicht verstanden.

Ich kann also handelsüblichen Brottrunk in den Teich schütten und was genau bewirkt der dann?  

Liebe Grüße
Emelie


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

So wie der Brottrunk die biologische Tätigkeit des Darmes unterstützen soll, soll er auch die Teichbiologie schneller in Gang bringen. 
Da gibts viele Tricks, von der Flasche Hefeweizen über Brottrunk und reinpieseln bis hin zu ner Hand voll Komposterde. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## firehunter (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Das sich die Bakterien besser vermehren. (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)


----------



## ouzo (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Hallo Carsten,

um die Bakterien im Filter anzuschupsen,kannst du auch einen handelsüblichen
Backhefeklops kaufen, in 1-2 Liter Wasser auflösen und in den Filter (wir kippen es über die Japanmatten) geben. 

Wir haben das nach medikamentöser Behandlung angewandt (wenn der Filter platt war)und im zeitigen Frühjahr um die Bakkis anzuregen.
Das haben wir 2-3 mal 1x die Woche wiederholt. Bei uns hat es geholfen
und ist ein Tipp unseres Koiflüsterer (meine Namensgebung)


----------



## firehunter (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

Vielleicht sollte ich ein Stück Hefe in Brottrunk auflösen?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Manche Sorten Fische sterben *

also ich hab Starterbakterien verwendet, einen Teil inne Teich und einen Teil inne Filter.

Bei Hefe bildet sich meiner Meinung nach so ein Schleim ... und wenn der dann im Vorabscheider hängen bleibt  


aber den Vorschlag vom Wolf find ich toll mit rienpeiseln  , ab einem 20.000 L Teich muss man dann ne Grillparty mit ordentlich Freunden und Biergenuss haben um die Teichbilogie in Gang zu bringen


----------

